# Dollar Store Easy glowing skull (from EPBOT)



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool ... very easy and sweet out come


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah, very cool. Have to try this. Simple, but it seems like a great effect. Thanks for the share, Frankie's Girl.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bookmarked it for next year!


----------



## duxallinarow (Oct 21, 2014)

That is damnably cool. I'm a go-big-or-go-home type of Hauntress, so I'll need to make at least a half-dozen for impact. I may have to hit Jo-Ann fabrics to get some stretchy black knit fabric instead of socks, and hit Goodwill for ornate frames.

I CAN DO THIS!

THANK YOU for this post!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I have been thinking about this off and on over the last few days. You know someplace where I thought these would look cool, if folks want to use them outside? They would look cool on graveyard columns, or entry way columns and on tombstones themselves. I actually bought one of those mirrors a month or so back thinking I may find a away of incorporating it onto a tombstone. I think this would be neat looking on a tombstone.


----------

